# Spiritual exercises



## AV1611 (Nov 3, 2007)

Recently I have taken up what I call my spiritual exercises. I begin by reading Psalm 19:7-14 and pray based upon it. I then go through the Westminster Larger Catechism question and answers 99-149. After each one I review the past week and write down how I have broken that commandment. At the end I pray through each one beseeching God's forgiveness and the grace to resist temptations etc. I conclude with Psalm 130. Then, because this is a Saturday evening exercise, I wake up for 8am when the Lord's Supper is celebrated at church.

Many blessings have been received and I commend this type of practice to you.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 3, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Recently I have taken up what I call my spiritual exercises. I begin by reading Psalm 19:7-14 and pray based upon it. I then go through the Westminster Larger Catechism question and answers 99-149. After each one I review the past week and write down how I have broken that commandment. At the end I pray through each one beseeching God's forgiveness and the grace to resist temptations etc. I conclude with Psalm 130. Then, because this is a Saturday evening exercise, I wake up for 8am when the Lord's Supper is celebrated at church.
> 
> Many blessings have been received and I commend this type of practice to you.




Well - Loyola himself may be on your side...


----------



## AV1611 (Nov 3, 2007)

Dieter Schneider said:


> Well - Loyola himself may be on your side...



Not entirely sure what you mean but hey....


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Nov 3, 2007)

AV1611 said:


> Dieter Schneider said:
> 
> 
> > Well - Loyola himself may be on your side...
> ...



Well - the Jesuits are on your side!


----------

